# *** Big DBW Throttle Body Compilation Thread ***



## ISSAMABED (Jun 3, 2003)

This is all I could find out there that can be readily available to the public.
*70mm THROTTLE PLATE:*
** VW ?? DBW Throttle Body*
































*75mm THROTTLE PLATE:*
2 versions...
** VW Golf MKIV - R32*








** VW Passat B5.5 - W8*
































*80mm THROTTLE PLATE:*
** Dodge Hemi 5.7 DBW Throttle Body*








































I have all the flanges drawn in SW07 (as shown above) and they can be made at a Price of $75US/flange.If you want an adapter plate similar to the one below then add on an extra 15US (90US).








*The only throttle body I have available at this time is the 70mm DBW unit @ a cost of $225US.* When I get other sizes I will make them available to the public.
*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order and please specify which plate and throttle body you want.
Thanks,
Issam Abed


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

cool idea, but that transition looks too abrupt


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (Dan GSR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan GSR* »_cool idea, but that transition looks too abrupt

No kidding !









Someone recently dynoed a VR6 24V and found the stock TB produced more power across the entire operating band over a large TB. Damn, maybe those engineers in Wolfsburg *DO* know something?


----------



## ISSAMABED (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (raceware)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan GSR* »_cool idea, but that transition looks too abrupt

Its just the photo,that plate is ~15mm thick.

_Quote, originally posted by *raceware* »_
Someone recently dynoed a VR6 24V and found the stock TB produced more power across the entire operating band over a large TB. Damn, maybe those engineers in Wolfsburg *DO* know something?









That was Josh (powerdubs).He went with a bigger throttle body on his NA R32 set up.Had he been FI I am pretty sure that Dyno would have read differently








These bigger throttle bodies are for those who want to upgrade from there stock 1.8T unit or are looking for an upgrade over the VR6's 65mm and S4's 70mm unit. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ol skool bimmer (Aug 4, 2004)

hello Issam, VRdublove reffered me to this thread from my thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3646845
im looking to install an obd2 intake mani on my vr6, but my car and t-body is an obd1. do u have any adapters for these? do u even recommend installing one? cheers!


----------



## ISSAMABED (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (ol skool bimmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ol skool bimmer* »_hello Issam, VRdublove reffered me to this thread from my thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3646845
im looking to install an obd2 intake mani on my vr6, but my car and t-body is an obd1. do u have any adapters for these? do u even recommend installing one? cheers!

If you can get me the bolt spacing of the OBD-II manifold I can do up an adapter for you similar to the one I have below which tappers from a 70mm opening to a 60mm opening.


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

What about a OBDII TB to OBDI mani? I've looked into this many times. It would be best to rotate the TB as little as possible, thus have the screw holes for the mani recessed so that the TB bolts (shortened) can be threaded in, and it can thus be done at the smallest rotation angle possible. If you understand what I mean.
I'll draft it up in CAD tomorrow and try to put up pics.


----------



## ISSAMABED (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (francocorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *francocorrado* »_What about a OBDII TB to OBDI mani? I've looked into this many times. It would be best to rotate the TB as little as possible, thus have the screw holes for the mani recessed so that the TB bolts (shortened) can be threaded in, and it can thus be done at the smallest rotation angle possible. If you understand what I mean.
I'll draft it up in CAD tomorrow and try to put up pics.

All I need is the bolt spacing of the OBD-II throttle body.I have an OBD-1 VR6 Throttle body here that I have allready drawn up.


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (ISSAMABED)*

I need exactly what ol skool bimmer needs. I have a obd1 vr6 manifold, and a obd2 t-body. thanks


----------



## ISSAMABED (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: *** Big DBW Throttle Body Compilation Thread *** (ISSAMABED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philsburydonuts* »_I need exactly what ol skool bimmer needs. I have a obd1 vr6 manifold, and a obd2 t-body. thanks

Got the foot print from forum user Bakbar (THANKS!)








Now you want an adapter to use this throttle body on an OBD-I manifold correct?


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: *** Big DBW Throttle Body Compilation Thread *** (ISSAMABED)*

yes that is correct. How much will one cost me??


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** Big DBW Throttle Body Compilation Thread *** (philsburydonuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philsburydonuts* »_yes that is correct. How much will one cost me??

$88US http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

good good stuff!
does the dodge tb just plug in to a stock 1.8t plug andn work w/ out any codes or anything? freaking rad! 


_Modified by carsluTT at 11:19 AM 1-29-2008_


----------



## ISSAMABED (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_good good stuff!
does the dodge tb just plug in to a stock 1.8t plug andn work w/ out any codes or anything? freaking rad! 

You will have to do a throttle body alignment with VAG-COM but yes the male connector slots fine into the female connector on the harness.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (ISSAMABED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ISSAMABED* »_
You will have to do a throttle body alignment with VAG-COM but yes the male connector slots fine into the female connector on the harness.

I was under the assumption that the throttle body will adapt itself over time. Just think about it...If it didn't adapt itself then one would have to use VAG-COM every time you disconnected the battery. Now don't get me wrong if you have VAG-COM it's best to go ahead and get it out of the way.


_Modified by BakBer at 2:20 AM 1-30-2008_


----------



## ISSAMABED (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_Now don't get me wrong if you have VAG-COM it's best to go ahead and get it out of the way.

Yup,just to be on the safe side.Every time I change a throttle bodt I do the adaption.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IluvFAST (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (ISSAMABED)*

What is the difference between the 75mm R32 flange and the 80mm dodge flange, if any?


----------



## ISSAMABED (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (IluvFAST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IluvFAST* »_What is the difference between the 75mm R32 flange and the 80mm dodge flange, if any?

The bore,the bolt spacing etc
2 completely different throttle bodies.


----------



## IluvFAST (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (ISSAMABED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ISSAMABED* »_
The bore,the bolt spacing etc
2 completely different throttle bodies.

Yes, but I'd like to know the actual difference? Obviously the bore is going to be 5mm larger, but what is the difference in bolt spacing? The R32 TB I have would have room for an 80mm bore so I was wondering if the bolt spacing on the flanges were different?


----------



## ISSAMABED (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: *** Big DBW Throttle Body Compilation Thread *** (ISSAMABED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IluvFAST* »_
Yes, but I'd like to know the actual difference? Obviously the bore is going to be 5mm larger, but what is the difference in bolt spacing? The R32 TB I have would have room for an 80mm bore so I was wondering if the bolt spacing on the flanges were different?

80mm throttle body on R32 manifold?Send me a PM of what you are trying to achieve.
Thanks.
12V OBD-I VR6 to 12V/24V OBD-II VR6 adapter plate.


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

You have any dyno # from a 12 valve MKIV stock vs a 70 or 75 mm TB. I run Road Racing and still looking for options before croos the Forced Feed barrier


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I received the adapter plate and TB DBC for my 97 Audi A4 1.8T Qtro
and attempted the install, seems nothing really fit or would function.
Seems that a few mods would have to be made for all to fit. 034 is
looking at the situation and hoping that they can come up with a
solution.


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Has any one heard of modding the TB from a A4 1.8T Qtro from current up to 65mm??


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (treczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treczech* »_I received the adapter plate and TB DBC for my 97 Audi A4 1.8T Qtro
and attempted the install, seems nothing really fit or would function.
Seems that a few mods would have to be made for all to fit. 034 is
looking at the situation and hoping that they can come up with a
solution.










How so?
I have sold a couple of those kits myself and they all run fine & BOLT UP FINE.The only component that is cancelled is the cruise control which hardly anyone uses anyway if they are modifying there engine.You want cruise control buy a cadillac....


----------



## perfectzero01 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Does anyone know where I can get the female connector that plugs into these throttle bodies.
Thanks


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (perfectzero01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perfectzero01* »_Does anyone know where I can get the female connector that plugs into these throttle bodies.
Thanks

I think I have one but I'll have to look. Send me a PM


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (perfectzero01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perfectzero01* »_Does anyone know where I can get the female connector that plugs into these throttle bodies.
Thanks

The pigtail?It can be sourced from the dealership but more than likely Justin has one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The pigtail?It can be sourced from the dealership but more than likely Justin has one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Found It. Make me an offer. I also have a .:R32 throttle body for sale.


----------



## perfectzero01 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Does anyone know where I can get the female connector that plugs into these throttle bodies.
Thanks


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (perfectzero01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perfectzero01* »_Does anyone know where I can get the female connector that plugs into these throttle bodies.
Thanks

I just posted the pictures of it. I'll sell it to you.


----------



## perfectzero01 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (BakBer)*

send im. my email is pete dot at gmail dot com
Thanks
Got it! thanks Justin!


_Modified by perfectzero01 at 8:57 AM 5-15-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Back from the dead a little. It says any of these TBs are plug and play into a 1.8t. Is it the same deal with a 12v vr6? I ca make an adapter myself. I'm looking for a few little things I can do to make a little more power out of the GT35R set-up rather than cranking up the boost.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (M I N I O N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M I N I O N* »_Back from the dead a little. It says any of these TBs are plug and play into a 1.8t. Is it the same deal with a 12v vr6? I ca make an adapter myself. I'm looking for a few little things I can do to make a little more power out of the GT35R set-up rather than cranking up the boost.

What throttle body do you have on the VR6?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (M I N I O N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M I N I O N* »_Back from the dead a little. It says any of these TBs are plug and play into a 1.8t. Is it the same deal with a 12v vr6? I ca make an adapter myself. I'm looking for a few little things I can do to make a little more power out of the GT35R set-up rather than cranking up the boost.

If you have a DBW car then all the throttle bodies are compatible with one common wiring harness. I would recommend the 75mm or the 80mm throttle body if you plan to bolt it up to any forced induction motor. Issam at INA has both of these.


----------



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*

I understand that the wiring harness is the same. My car is a DBW MK4 VRT. I have C2 #42 software on the car. A drop in TB change wont mess with the computer or idle will it?
Thanks, josh


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (M I N I O N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M I N I O N* »_I understand that the wiring harness is the same. My car is a DBW MK4 VRT. I have C2 #42 software on the car. A drop in TB change wont mess with the computer or idle will it?
Thanks, josh

You would have to talk to Jeff about this as past experience has shown that adding a larger throttle body to the system does cause the vehicle to run leaner @ idle.
Your stock throttle body is 65mm so you can go all the way up to 80mm if you wanted.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (M I N I O N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M I N I O N* »_I understand that the wiring harness is the same. My car is a DBW MK4 VRT. I have C2 #42 software on the car. A drop in TB change wont mess with the computer or idle will it?
Thanks, josh

FWIW I had a 75mm .:R32 throttle body on my 100% stock 24v VR6. It made no change in idle at all. The only positive thing I did was improve the throttle response. There were no negatives from doing this. Because your car is boosted It would benefit you to do this because you could utilize your plenum to it's full potential. Here is a link to my thread where I learned some things through trail and error: http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3629480


----------



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*

I guess you don't have installed anymore? I would assume that with a stock computer this would make you slightly lean up top but have no effect on idle. My C2 tune and GT35R should avoid that.
Where did the 65mm-80mm rule come into play? Is this a stock tune deal or could I get away with say a V8 S4 TB?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (M I N I O N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M I N I O N* »_I guess you don't have installed anymore? I would assume that with a stock computer this would make you slightly lean up top but have no effect on idle. My C2 tune and GT35R should avoid that.
Where did the 65mm-80mm rule come into play? Is this a stock tune deal or could I get away with say a V8 S4 TB?

I chose the R32 75mm b/c I was on a stock motor and ecu and didn't want too drastic of a change. I did not have a lean condition at all. The 80mm is a more cost effective throttle body to go with. I took it of my car b/c I was strapped for cash and sold it. I still make the adapter plates for users that want them or you can go through INA to get one.


----------



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*

I just bought an 80mm throttle body. We'll see how it turns out. I'm going to go to NGP's dyno day and get a before, throw it on and see what it does at 14psi. I'm not going to make an adapter or anything, just weld a true 80mm flange to my SP intake manifold and bore it smooth. I think that should yeild better results.


----------



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (M I N I O N)*

Keeping this alive. The TB should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (M I N I O N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M I N I O N* »_I just bought an 80mm throttle body. We'll see how it turns out. I'm going to go to NGP's dyno day and get a before, throw it on and see what it does at 14psi. I'm not going to make an adapter or anything, just weld a true 80mm flange to my SP intake manifold and bore it smooth. I think that should yeild better results.

Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I would have already had it in... I have the plate aluminum, just haven't cut it for the TB yet, just the plug for this TB doesn't work with our wiring harness. It physically slides over but the six male connectors wont slide into the female connectors on the OEM plug. I have to get ahold of the pigtail somehow just to see if this thing will set readiness.
It doesn't look like this has ever been tried before or else the information. I guess I'll be the first and can document what I find/how it works.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (M I N I O N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M I N I O N* »_ just the plug for this TB doesn't work with our wiring harness. It physically slides over but the six male connectors wont slide into the female connectors on the OEM plug. I have to get ahold of the pigtail somehow just to see if this thing will set readiness.


I had the same issue, you need to press it hard and it will slide in, the OEM connector will work with this TB. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*








I'm going out to try it now!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (M I N I O N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M I N I O N* »_







I'm going out to try it now!

Just take a file and grind of the extended tab.


----------



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

Little update, the connector fit fine, TB set readiness too... An adapter was not enough on my SP intake manifold... been sitting on this for a while because I'm broke as hell but I am making an S-tube extension for the intake manifold to relocate the TB away from the coolant hoses as soon as Christmas is over and I have funds.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (M I N I O N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M I N I O N* »_Little update, the connector fit fine, TB set readiness too... An adapter was not enough on my SP intake manifold... been sitting on this for a while because I'm broke as hell but I am making an S-tube extension for the intake manifold to relocate the TB away from the coolant hoses as soon as Christmas is over and I have funds.










Thanks for the update


----------



## mike oxbent (Dec 13, 2006)

Just installed the 80mm TB on my FI vr6 with C2 #42. Car starts for a secound sounds really rough and shuts off kinds like when u unplug the maf. Do I need an alignment? I don't have vag. Joey from DJM said I might need r32 map??? I'm gonna mess with some stuff tonight, see if I can get it to at least idle.


----------



## mike oxbent (Dec 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok it started with a little gas but its rough ass hell and im still battling my issue with my EPC light coming on.


----------



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mike oxbent)*

You probably need to run a throttle adaptation.

I got frustrated with DBW and went cable and stand alone.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

just so you guys know i think the largest DBW TB is on the Audi V8 engines


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_just so you guys know i think the largest DBW TB is on the Audi V8 engines

Thats 75-80mm depending on the year.
Largest is actually 100mm.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Thats 75-80mm depending on the year.
Largest is actually 100mm.

is it a VAG TB? or another?


----------



## G-radoT (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

I am a little confused about what TB to use.
I have seen an SEM 1,8T with their manifold and 80mm TB with small port head, GT3076, Unitronic software and it would hunt for idle. While driving it would be fine. I was told that is to be expected with the 80mm TB.
I will be using using a GT2871R with AEB head and will not require 80mm TB. 
Will a 75mm be adequate?











_Modified by G-radoT at 1:08 AM 5-26-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (G-radoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_
is it a VAG TB? or another?

If you interested in one let me know










_Quote, originally posted by *G-radoT* »_
I will not be using using a GT2871R and with AEB head and will likely not low enough to require an 80mm TB. or will I? Will a 75mm be adequate?









Go with a 70mm throttle body.Anything smaller than or equal to a GT2871R I would recommend the 70mm unit.
The 80mm is too large.


----------



## G-radoT (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

VR and 225TT came with 70mm TB correct?
What INA's price for a 70mm?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (G-radoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-radoT* »_VR and 225TT came with 70mm TB correct?
What INA's price for a 70mm? 

VR = 65mm
225TT = 58/60mm depending on the year of manufacture.
You are confusing the MAF housings which are the same.
70mm DBW throttle body is $229 USD.


----------



## G-radoT (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Must be the Sunday







's, yeah it was the MAF housings.



_Modified by G-radoT at 8:03 AM 5-25-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (G-radoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-radoT* »_
I will have to see if Unitronic 630cc file will work with this TB.

It will
worst case scenario is run logs of blocks 1, 2 and 3 and then let Unitronic tweak your [email protected] idle is the only place where you will see a variation.Everything else should be fine.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Glad this thing is alive once more... keep the updates coming.


----------



## -03 tq (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

so bigger tb automaticaly means worse idle? Or can everything be smoothed when chip is done to new setup?


----------

